# Your assistance is needed.



## BigGuy (17/1/15)

Good day fellow vapers.

Well i need your help folks, let me go back a few steps so you can understand why i need your help.

2 years ago i started chatting with life assurance underwriters regarding the smoker status of Vapers and that why are we still being penalized as smokers when there was no evidence stating that vaping then or now is bad for you based on independent tests done on various E-liquid. And that the FDA itself does not classify nicotine as carcinogenic nor any other individual component of reputable E-Juice manufacturers. 

Obviously having 25 years of history in the life assurance industry behind me and being a top producer for most of their companies they were prepared to let me discuss this in more depth with them. I pretty much got the same answer from every institution about the reasoning behind why they are not prepared to change the smoker status of a vaper.

Let me give you a brief synopsis of the answer.
Vaping has not been around long enough and not enough testing has been done on the combination of the ingredients in E-liquid for them to warrant a change in status.
As well as that only a cotanine test (pics up nicotine in your blood) is currently cost effective solution at underwriting stage to verify smoker status.

Since this i have found that this was in fact not the truth that there is a urine test called a Anabasine test that will evidently pic up tar in your system as well as nicotine. Obviously if you are not smoking analogs then the test would say that it has not picked up the tar(proof that you are off the analogs)

So why i need you help please is the following, i am trying to get as many peoples stories about how their health has improved and if possible evidence of such ( evidence eg i had a MRI scan done 5 months ago and the specialist said i had 95% of my lung capacity back after 4 years and i was a 7 cigar a day habit). I also would like to do a poll to gauge your reaction to a company offering you non-smoker status.

IF you would like to email me your story you can do so on asia-craig@iafrica.com or just make a comment. 

Thanking you in advance.

Regards

Craig (aka) BIGGUY

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/1/15)

I would change just because of the fact that they recognise I was vaping and not smoking regardless of whether or not it decreased my premium. I hate being lumped in with smokers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

